# Hi



## 2Ns (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello All,
We are new to this forum, we are thinking of relocating from Portugal to Italy (possibly Tuscany), we are English & have a 3 year old, any advice will be well received, we are interested in the cost of living & has this risen much in the last year (here in Portugal we have seen rises in many things, petrol etc)


----------



## 2Ns (Sep 16, 2008)

pcservicetuscany said:


> yes it has but still cheaper than UK, mainly rises in petrol have been around 10 cents since 2006


Thanks for that, here in Portugal, petrol has gone up by 50% in the last year to about €1.56 per litre. How about yearly property tax is that much?


----------

